# Electronic Hygrometer: Caliber III or HygroSet II ? What Do You Recommend?



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I currently purchased the Caliber III electronic hygrometer but I have done the salt test on it and it comes out at 70% and there is no way to re calibrate it like the other that has a dial.

I am going to the cigar shop today to buy the Bovida calibration kit and try that (maybe my salt test is not working correctly) and see if it shows on the Caliber different.

But ultimately I don't like having a meter that is not exactly what is is when I look at it ( I don't want to to look at it every time and add and subtract to know what it really is I think that's stupid) so if this Caliber is not right I was thinking of getting the HygroSet II so I can do the test on that and calibrate correctly so it is what it shows.

What are your suggestions and previous experience on these two meters?

OR... is there something else out there I should be looking at instead of these two different models?

Thanks again for all the help and advice.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Another quick question also when I did this salt test with my Caliber III I put in the back with the salt and water as instructed but it still only shows 70% but its only been about 12 hours to get a more accurate reading does it need to sit in there for longer? I am going to buy the Boveda calibration pack today and try that out before I send this thing back.

I also wonder if the temperature is off as well since the humidity is so off. When I put in my cigars into my new wine cooler I want to make sure I have a meter that is CORRECT! And I don't feel comfortable with this thing reading weird.

Whats your thoughts guys?


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

I have used both and would highly recommend either one. I like the hygroset for being able to recalibrate it.The xikar hygrometers are great also (and can also be recalibrated).

I would strongly reccomend the Boveda calibration packs. They are good for quite a while after you open them (3 months I believe) so I tested around a dozen different hygrometers for only a few bucks!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

patrick.paul said:


> I have used both and would highly recommend either one. I like the hygroset for being able to recalibrate it.The xikar hygrometers are great also (and can also be recalibrated).
> 
> I would strongly reccomend the Boveda calibration packs. They are good for quite a while after you open them (3 months I believe) so I tested around a dozen different hygrometers for only a few bucks!


Are the Boveda packs more accurate than the salt test most of the time?

I really like this Caliber III cause it will mount on my cedar shelf perfect and look nice in the new wineador but looking nice and being accurate are two different things.... I want accuracy over looks any day.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I have the little one that looks like a small cigar shape. It's off by 4%. it's not too bad to add 4 each time I look. I just know that if the RH is between 60 and 64% on the hygro them I'm ok.

You need to salt test for 24 hours at least from what I've read in the posts on here. Also, when I first got mine I couldn't get it to read more than about 65% at all, even in the bag with the salt/water. I wrapped it in a moist hot towel for 5 minutes. came back and it was at 97% or so. After that it responded very normally to changes in RH. not sure where I read to do this but it did help.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I've got a round Xikar one that is so easy to calibrate. I also just bought a rectangular one from cheaphumidors and can't get it calibrated in. I salt tested it for about 36hrs and it got to about 73%. When I went to turn the dial to get it set to 75, the rh started to drop. When I turn the dial in either direction it drops. I'm thinking of sending it back.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm using hygro-sets over here and recently bought 3 more for my wineador that I'll be building at the end of the month. 

I would pick one up and a boveda pack to calibrate it. I would recommend keeping the Caliber incase you suddenly have an overflow.... It happens! 

If you keep the Caliber, be sure to calibrate it with the boveda pack too and mark it with the adjustment +/- whatever %. So when you pull it out to use it, you are good to go. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok I'm gonna get the Boveda calibration pack today and see if myabe my salt test is a bit off.

I can return it but have to pay return shipping and it only cost me 18 bucks to start off with.

I just looked at it in the bag with the salt right now and it says 72% (said 71% about an hour or 2 ago).

Maybe I just need to give it a full 24 hours to get a true reading.

Should i wait till later tonight to see where its at on the salt test then put in the boveda test bag to verify or just put it in the boveda once I get it.

Man this site is the best for help.... Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

do you plan on keeping your r/h at 65%, then get a Boveda humi pk for 65% r/h and calabrate your hygro at that %, so you know its acurate at you desired r/h %. The hygros are a gauge to determine increases or decreases in the r/h %, in the end its up to you to see how your sticks smoke at certain r/h %, some BOTLs like it a 70% others as low as 60%, there's not a set #, start out at 65%, using beads or kitty litter and by trail and error play with the r/h and find what u like...........also if you calabrate your hygro at 75% w/ the salt test, then yes you know it's accurate at 75%, you can't really be sure it accurate at 65%....good luck and don't stress so much, this is a fun hobby.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok I picked up the boveda 75.5% calibration kit at my local stogie shop for a couple bucks and the Caliber is in it a we speak hopefully its close at this time tomorrow or tomorrow night.

My cedar trays and silica beads are in the mail tomorrow and the wine cooler is getting turned on with the new trays and beads in it tomorrow night.

I'm gonna season it for a couple days to soak in the cedar smell into the cooler from the trays and get the cedar nice and seasoned as well.

So if all goes well I should be puting in my sticks by about Friday.

They are in the freezer on day one so they will be ready for the wineador by about Friday night and the cooler should be nice and seasoned and stable by then hopefully.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

I think you should go with the electric hygro. Cause its just one thing you have to buy just once. An with the boveda packs you have buy once every three months.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

DW9000 said:


> I think you should go with the electric hygro. Cause its just one thing you have to buy just once. An with the boveda packs you have buy once every three months.


I do already have an electronic hygrometer (the Caliber III) I just didn't know what was better really or if I should be looking at maybe the HygroSet II since that one can be manually calibrated if it is off unlike the Caliber that is suppose to be factory calibrated but mine seems to be a couple % off at the moment with the salt test.

Its in the Boveda Calibrating pack right now so by about Thursday morning I will know for sure how far off if any my Caliber III is.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

LOL .... I had my Caliber III electronic hygrometer in a plastic bag with salt (in a cap with water of course) doing the salt test and about 18 hours in it didn't go any higher than 72%.

Juts got home an hour ago and put it in the Boveda 75.5% hygrometer calibration test pouch I just bought and its already showing 74% an hour in!!!

So it looks like the salt test obviously isn't the best route to gauge the electronic hygrometers.

I will leave it in there and hopefully it doesn't go to much past 76% and it stays around what its suppose to be all the time so I have a perfectly calibrated meter.... that would be great.

Just wanted to give my 2 cents so far on the salt test vs. boveda calibrating packs.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

all 3 of my caliber III's are spot on using boveda packs to calibrate.

If you read the Calibers three directions it says not to use the salt test.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> all 3 of my caliber III's are spot on using boveda packs to calibrate.
> 
> If you read the Calibers three directions it says not to use the salt test.


You are correct! It does say at the bottom of the directions to not wrap in a wet towel, not use the salt test, and do not expose to extreme temperature or humidity conditions.

I hope doing the salt test didn't hurt it in anyway.

Its been in the boveda calibration pack for a couple hours and its sitting dead on 75% right now..... since you have used your Caliber III with these boveda packs did you have to wait 24 hours for an accurate reading or did it show 75% within the first couple hours like mine is and just stay there the whole 24-36 hours?

Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

4 hours in and still holding at 75% :dude:

*Caliber III = Do Not Do Salt Test ... Boveda Test Only For Accuracy!*


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

falconman515 said:


> You are correct! It does say at the bottom of the directions to not wrap in a wet towel, not use the salt test, and do not expose to extreme temperature or humidity conditions.
> 
> I hope doing the salt test didn't hurt it in anyway.
> 
> ...


I would bet money that your going to be fine in another hour or another 24 hours.

just to give a little FYI the caliber 3 samples the air every 10 seconds


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i haven used a hygroset, but i have 3 Caliber III's and they are all within 1% so im happy with them

and also have a $7 walmart one thats within 1% too if you need a cheap one, you might check them out


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I would bet money that your going to be fine in another hour or another 24 hours.
> 
> just to give a little FYI the caliber 3 samples the air every 10 seconds


Ya its been all day and it was basically 75% mostly the whole except for a few moments of the day it dropped to 74 and its sitting at 76% right now.

This is a 75.5% test so this Caliber III is basically Dead On!!!

I was told form the company I order it from they have sold thousands of these cause of there price point and according to him only 0.5 - 1% have been defective (not been exactly the correct percentage).

So after this test I am happy in knowing my readings in my new wineador will be correct.

Once again for anyone ready this thread in the future that may have done a search for electronic hygrometer if you get the Caliber III it will be a 99% chance its going to be correct but if you want to know for sure get the boveda test kit and DO NOT do the salt test.... its states in the manual to NOT do that and I have found that it does not give the correct reading when you do it anyway.

Thanks again for all the comments and help guys.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Can you calibrate the hygroset using the salt test? The reason I ask is that I've got an order that I need to place with Amazon for some stuff, but I can't see paying $.90 for the Boveda calibration kit and then spending an additional $4 for shipping since it would be coming from a different place than the hygro.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Chris, When all else fails, *READ THE INSTRUCTIONS*

If they (whoever they are) say *"24 Hours"* or "*DO NOT USE SALT TEST"* that should be your cue. After all, you won't have all your cedar seasoned until at least then. Won't hurt to leave the sticks in the freezer another day.

My rh of 250ct wood 'dor was all over the place, started at 55, went to almost 80, back to low 60's.Some days it flucuated 12%. After almost 2 weeks it stabalized at 64%. This with beads.

One of my small wood travel 'dors stabalized in less than 24 hours.

My take on this is, the more wood, the more time it takes.


----------

